# Needs a new name and a new home!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So glad she got a 2nd chance at life... I'm sure she will blossom in your pack and in her new home when the time comes!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She looks adorable, kudos to you. Looks a bit Chow to me... I can't tell you how many clients do the DNA test and find out their dog that is black has no lab. If she needs more social situations, you can always come here... I am glad that you are helping a dog in need.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you find her a wonderful home soon. Hopefully she will come around quickly now that she is out of the shelter.

I couldn't see the video since I have dial-up here, but I can't wait to see it at work tomorrow.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It looks like she just needs some life experience. PS where were you when the video was taken?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's so cute! Loved her zoomies with the water...born to be a water girl! I hope you find just the right family for her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The video is at Shaw Park in Gorham. That is exactly what I said, that she had chow in her. I got shot down, but I am so pleased that you said so independently.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have to take her, or she really has not much hope. She maybe nipped a kid, so she must go to a no child home.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She's beautiful. When I first saw her I thought Chow, also.



missmarstar said:


> ... I'm sure she will *blossom* in your pack and in her new home...


Maybe that's what her new name should be...Blossom.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful. Thank you for helping her. Keeping my fingers crossed that the right person adopts her soon.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know why but the name Kita popped into my head when I saw her. Whatever her name ends up being, she's a beautiful girl. Thank you for giving her a temporary home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love Kita/Nikita


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not sure how to go about finding her a home, but I have to try.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ljilly*

Ljilly

Layla sure is a beautiful girl!! Thank you so much for getting her out of that shelter and training her. Her video is amazing!! Looks to me like Layla loves water-she might be a future dock dog.

Is there a Border Collie Rescue near you that will courtesy post her on their site?

Layla must be so grateful to you - you're showing her that the world can be a fun and loving place.

P.S. I like Layla, Kita and Blossom!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for helping Layla out. Hopefully this board will find her a dream home.

Have you listed her on PetFinder or even at the local vets? Do any of the rescues there do events at local pet stores, farm stores, etc. ? Maybe as a courtesy, you can bring her to one of those events.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope you have luck finding a home for her. I bet she will blossom and flourish into a great dog with the right person. She reminds me a lot of a border collie mix rescued by one of my friends 2 years ago. Talk about shy and scared. She also did not like men at all either. 

They named her Mae. She is completely different dog that has a lust for life and all that surrounds her. Makes me so happy to see how far she has come.

Thanks for helping her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl, love this video watching her experience life and having fun. 

Someone is going to be very lucky to have this great girl.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you for helping her and I too am sure she will make a great dog for someone after she overcomes her issues and learns to trust again. I posted her video on my Facebook page as I have a ton of rescue contacts there.
Wishing her the best as she re-learns life.
I think Nikita/Kita is a great name for her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting her information! I'm hesitant to put her on Petfinder etc, bc I don't know if I'm truly competent to interview a total stranger. I'd be so relieved to place her by networking so I know she's in good hands.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She was having a blast in the water! Did she break the leash at the end?

She is gorgeous. Thank you for giving her a chance. I like the name Kita/Nakita, too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, she did break it. She was great though, and came right away when asked.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

She's beautiful, and looks just like my Jessie, a border collie/lab mix. I rescued her almost nine years ago. Jess has had issues w/men because her original owner was not kind to her. She's much better, and absolutely loves my BF, but is still uneasy w/strangers. She's nipped a few times, too. I call her my psycho puppy, affectionately. Fantastic guard dog, and I don't have to worry about having squirrels or birds land while she's on duty. She likes water, but not as much as Layla. 

Give her a few days, and she'll name herself. It'll just come to you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think we might have found the right person for Layla- fingers crossed. She is a 25 year old grad student, who is a runner and hiker too. She met Layla, and will meet her again next week. She practiced LAT (look at that) and did a nice job. We asked her to think very hard about the grave responsibility in taking on a dog like this and hope to take several weeks to let her fully decide.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ps, she is going to name her Scout from To Kill A Mockingbird if she does adopt her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Ps, she is going to name her Scout from To Kill A Mockingbird if she does adopt her.


That's a good name too. I hope it works out, this girl deserves a great home of her own.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Me too. We can't afford to make a mistake with her, bc she has no more chances left.


----------

